# New member here



## Tll414 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi, I am from the Boston area, expecting snow of course so my HV 14527E breaks down. Started up fine, first time since last season. Made it half way from my shed where it was stored, to my garage and the traction stopped/disengaged. Auger works but no traction, repeated attempts to get traction engage resulted in smoke and smell of burnt rubber. I searched the internet and saw I could remove black plastic cover over the belts... it looks like the traction belt came off the pulley. It appears the spring from the traction tension idler puller broke off (rusted) and dislodged the traction belt from it’s pulley.

I have seen several YouTube’s that changed the auger belt (easier of the two) but haven’t seen anything showing how to change traction belt for this model HV 14527E. It is behind the auger belt/pulley/etc., which makes it more difficult. The user manual has very little regarding changing the belts in general terms. Can anyone point me to a document or video that would cover remove/replace the ‘Traction Belt’? 

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

You'll have to split it to change the drive belt, or both belts. It's really easy and straight forward with basic wrenches /sockets. Let us know how it goes. 
In my opinion, just replace both belts while your in there. 





Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome from Gettysburg!


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome from central ma 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome aboard from Maine.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ I think Savage nailed it. Did ya get her fixed?


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Hey Baahston, welcome from Penciltucky..


----------



## Tll414 (Nov 30, 2019)

I split the machine but access to the drive belt is very limited due to a black metal plate. Auger belt is a piece of cake, easy peeve. I saw a video (Sears) of flipping the machine and removing the bottom panel and gaining access that way. I’ll try that next, but I have to siphon gas from tank, i’ll Pick up a cheap pump from Harbor Freight tomorrow. And yes, I duct taped my levers down to release pressure on pulley assembly.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would think that the belt would slide off and come out between the friction disc and the drive plate.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Tll414 said:


> I split the machine but access to the drive belt is very limited due to a black metal plate. Auger belt is a piece of cake, easy peeve. I saw a video (Sears) of flipping the machine and removing the bottom panel and gaining access that way. I’ll try that next, but I have to siphon gas from tank, i’ll Pick up a cheap pump from Harbor Freight tomorrow. And yes, I duct taped my levers down to release pressure on pulley assembly.


Taping down your handles puts pressure..not releases it..you should be able to fit it through there.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------

